# reinreden



## PablaHoney

Tengo problemas con este verbo, ¡ayuda!

_“Das Management hat gezeigt, dass es sein Geschäft versteht. Die haben mehr Ahnung als wir, warum sollten wir da *reinreden*?”, erklärte mir einmal ein Frankfurter PE- Management._

¡Gracias!


----------



## Juri

Reinreden  puede ser _intrometerse._


----------



## Sidjanga

Buenas.

El verbo "oficial" es _*d*reinreden _o, en realidad (pero cayendo en desuso) _*dar*einreden_.

Significa _meterse en asuntos que no te conciernen_, _meterte sin que te hayan pedido tu opinión, querer imponerla a otros,_ o también -dependiendo del contexto, pero aquí no se aplicaría- _interrumpir a otra persona que está hablando.
_ 
Del Duden:





> da|rein|re|den  <sw.V.; hat> (geh. veraltend): sich in jmds. Angelegenheiten, in ein Gespräch einmischen u. jmdm. seine eigene Meinung aufdrängen: das ist seine Sache, und niemand hat ihm dareinzureden; du kannst nicht immer d., wenn sie sich unterhalten.
> 
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001


Saludos


----------



## PablaHoney

Estos alemanes y sus modificaciones de repente me vuelven loca, muchas gracias!


----------



## Sidjanga

PablaHoney said:


> Estos alemanes y sus modificaciones de repente me vuelven loca, muchas gracias!


Bueno, que si no, sería aburrido, ¿no? 

No, en serio, tranquila, que para eso estamos. 
Y diría que la forma "más normal" del verbo de hoy en día es_* drein*reden_.
Pero bueno, qué le vamos a hacer, el idioma está vivo y cambia.

¡Saludos!


----------



## PablaHoney

Sigianga said:


> Bueno, que si no, sería aburrido, ¿no?
> 
> No, en serio, tranquila, que para eso estamos.
> Y diría que la forma "más normal" del verbo de hoy en día es_* drein*reden_.
> Pero bueno, qué le vamos a hacer, el idioma está vivo y cambia.
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Si, tienes toda la razón. Eso es lo interesante, sólo que en estos momentos, tengo que terminar la tesis. Pero bueno, fue un momento.

De nuevo, ¡muchas gracias!


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
'dreinreden' suena como dialecto del Sur.
'Reinreden' un poquito familiar tambie'n, pero menos.
Dareinreden, si' es anticuado.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bonjules said:


> Hola,
> 'dreinreden' suena como dialecto del Sur.
> ....


No sé, quizá te suene así, pero aparece en el Duden (por lo menos en la versión del 2001) sin comentario alguno respecto de alguna región (dialectal).

No puse la etrada de _*drein*reden_ porque todo lo que aparece ahí es el vínculo a _*darein*reden_, donde curiosamente se encuentra la entrada principal, que cité arriba.

Saludos


----------

